# Fiberglass dory as a microskiff



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.duxburydory.com/

Classic hull in fiberglass, designed originally as a workboat.
I had a sailboat version of that hull, used it in Biscayne Bay for years.




> Specifications
> L.O.A. 15'7"
> Beam 76"
> Draft 8"
> ...


----------



## chip_haywood (May 5, 2009)

Thats a cool looking boat  bet it would be a great bay boat


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll be first:

Looks tippy 

Kemo


----------



## clwpaddler (Mar 4, 2007)

That was my first concern but surfing the web indicates that boats similar in design to this are quite stable.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> That was my first concern but surfing the web indicates that boats similar in design to this are quite stable.


Around here, when someone says "looks tippy" it's a compliment. It says it somewhere on one of the forum guides or something. I remember reading it somewhere a while ago.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

It was most certainly a compliment. I love that boat! I used to see a lot of boats with that hull shape being used as crab boats on the Chesapeake Bay. And it can really get rough there sometimes, but they'd still be there.

Kemo


----------



## clwpaddler (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool, tks for all the great info, hope to have it at home by tomorrow night and photos will follow!


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

Reminds me a little of my old skiff with the lapstrakes...
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1189991350
classic lines, simple, shallow, damn do I miss it


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://microskiff.com/micro-wiki/index.php/Tippy

Tippy
From MicroSkiffpedia
Jump to: navigation, search

The term used by skiff enthusiasts to quantify the lateral stability of a boat.

It also has a second meaning among those who are passionate for these types of boats. By saying "looks tippy" you are paying them a compliment that you have a desirable microskiff. But then again it could mean that you are looking at a really tippy boat.... 

;D


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like that boat. I bet the panga style was a take off of the dory.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I bet the panga style was a take off of the dory.


I wouldn't go that far. 
Did some digging as it's an interesting hull question.

see post below:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1243515981


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

> > I bet the panga style was a take off of the dory.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go that far.
> ...


So, maybe the other way around?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it comes under the heading of local name for a hull design.
Then the name being applied as a generic term to a group of hulls.
Dory is a term used to describe a variety of rough water work skiffs, of European ancestry.
Panga appears to be the Latin American name for a specific hull shape, now used to describe an entire class of hulls.

Enough digression, back to the original topic...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I thought that style looked familar...

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/picker.html


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

No matter what Panga means in any other language. I still like it. And a Panga, it ain't.

Kemo


----------



## River (Sep 28, 2008)

Dory design has been around since AT LEAST very early 1700s when the first noted were produced.


----------

